

Show HN: Play Lemming - an open source side-scrolling platformer made in 7 days - AndyKelley
http://www.pyweek.org/e/superjoe/

======
AndyKelley
This is for PyWeek - a one week long Python game development competition. This
is one of about 50 entries in the competition.

You can see a screenshot, video, and diary entry for each of the seven days of
work.

Here's a silent video of the last level in action:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpITJNHLb6I>

------
scorchin
The rest of the entries for PyWeek can be seen here:
<http://www.pyweek.org/12/entries/>

------
neshoba
Perhaps it should be renamed "Mr. Hankey escapes!" due to the resemblance.
<http://imgur.com/jzay8>

Neat gameplay though.

------
TheSOB88
Doesn't work on my Vista machine. Apparently, sharing contexts is a thing
which it is unable to do.

~~~
AndyKelley
I have observed a sneaky problem with 64-bit windows on some machines. What
happens if you copy avbin.dll to c:\windows\sysWOW64\ ?

Sorry for the trouble. 1 week isn't a lot of time to develop a good game AND
make sure it works for everybody.

